# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Выставка в г.Ступино

## An-Z

C 23 апреля по 21 мая 2011 года в городе Ступино Московская область проходит 5-я ежегодная межрегиональная выставка-конкурс стендового моделизма и военно-исторической миниатюры, посвященная 66-й годовщине Победы советского народа над немецко-фашистскими захватчиками. Выставка проходит в помещении Ступинской школы искусств по адресу: ул. Некрасова, дом 29\30. Режим работы с 10.00 до 20.00 с перерывом на обед с 13.00 до 14.00. Вход свободный.
В выставке приняли участие моделисты из 11 регионов Российской федерации, 19 городов. Более чем 100 авторов представили 387 миниатюр.
Особо хочется отметить работы молодых моделистов (модель самолета МиГ-21 ПФ в масштабе 1:48) Ярошука Павла 16 лет,  из Нижнего Новгорода, Тихомировой Оксаны, 12 лет (модель радиостанции П-142 на базе ГАЗ-66, в масштабе 1:35), Джавахадзе Михаила, 14 лет из Воронежа (фигурка викинга в масштабе 1:16).
Приглашаем всех желающих посетить выставку. А так же желающих принять участие в следующем году....
Телефоны для справок: 8-916-708-62-54, 8-903-160-79-84.

----------


## An-Z

Немножко бронетехники...

----------


## An-Z

И всякой всячины.. Нежатые фотки залил на "народ", кому надо качаем тут

----------


## Антон

А нет фоток современных российских ЛА?

----------


## kfmut

Андрей, во-первых, большее спасибо за фотоотчёт! Во-вторых, если правильно помню, Ярошуку - 16, он на нашей тверской выставке уже со взрослыми в одной номинации был, поэтому, к сожалению, не занял призовых мест ЕМНИП.

----------


## An-Z

Пожалуйста! Возраст Павла поправил, в Ступино у него есть все шансы на победу, т.к. взрослыми тут считают достигших 18-лет.
Добавляю фото "современных российских" ЛА (если честно, я не понимаю о каких ЛА спрашивает Антон:)), увы, их не очень много.

----------


## kfmut

Ну тогда Павлу всяческих успехов на выставке :-)

------------------------------------------

А Ми-10-ого ещё фотографиий случаем нет? Что-то собранных их совсем не видно...

----------


## An-Z

> ....
> А Ми-10-ого ещё фотографиий случаем нет? Что-то собранных их совсем не видно...


Увы, фотал обзорно, без углубления в детали. Если что интересует, пищите, поеду на закрытие выставки, постараюсь сфотать подробнее..

----------


## kfmut

Андрей, если не затруднит, то ми-10ый, вертушки Юрия Капранова и вот этого итальянца
http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...1&d=1304252407
даже не знаю как он зовётся :-(

----------


## An-Z

> Андрей, если не затруднит, то ми-10ый, вертушки Юрия Капранова и вот этого итальянца....
> даже не знаю как он зовётся :-(


Постараюсь охватить..  то Бреда 88 от "спешлхобби", хорошая моделька..

----------


## kfmut

> Постараюсь охватить..


спасибо!




> то Бреда 88 от "спешлхобби", хорошая моделька..


да-а-а, а говорят "if it looks good, if flys good", однако ж... :-)

----------


## An-Z

Состоялось судейство, можно ознакомиться со списком победителей. 21.05 награждение победителей перерастающие в народные гуляния...

----------


## kfmut

Ну всё! Макс Школьников теперь зазнается и здоровкаться с нами не будет  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 

Поздравляю призёров и победителей!

----------


## An-Z

Спасибо! Ну вот, поздравления и награждения состоялись, выкладываю обещанные фото (поноразмеры и другие ракурсы тут) и немножко самого процесса)))
Всё было замечательно, спасибо организаторам и спонсорам!

----------


## kfmut

Андрей, спасибо за фото и доп.ракурсы! :-)

----------


## An-Z

:Smile:  пожалуйста, всё что в моих силах!

----------

